# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  Как узнать, какая  файловая система используется на диске с операционной системой и Ваши возможные дальнейшие действия.

## drongo

Для этого, можно кликнуть на иконку на рабочем столе *Мой компьютер*- > выбрать диск, где установлена ваша операционная система(обычно это диск  С )
Нажать правой кнопкой и выбрать *Свойства ( Properties)* 

Должно быть написано* File System:  NTFS* - если так и есть, дальше не читать!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Для тех, у кого указано (*Fat32*  или *Fat16*)
будем конвертировать. Это не больно.  :Smiley: 
1)Зайти  администратором
2)Прочитать и выполнить 

Из-за ошибки, которую почему то не исправили, права после конвертации будут слишком свободны. 
Вот статья ,описывающая подобную ошибку и её решение в виндоус 2000, к счастью данное решение работает и для XP.  ( Спс за статью, Numb  :Wink:   )
Pешение :
1) Зайти  администратором
2) Зайти в командную строку(Пуск->Выполнить-> нажать cmd и нажать на Enter )
3)   Скопировать  то, что в рамке:


```
Secedit /configure /db %SYSTEMROOT%\security\database\cvtfs.sdb /Cfg "%SYSTEMROOT%\security\templates\setup security.inf" /areas filestore
```

4)Bставить в чёрное окошко и нажать на *Enter*

5) После того как компьютер подумает, будет написано примерно такое :


```
Task is completed. Some files in the configuration are not found on this system so security cannot be set/queried.

See the %windir%\security\logs\scesrv.log file for detailed information.
```

6) Перегрузиться.
7) Можно проверить:зайти ограниченным пользователем в систему. Зайти в папку  Programe files,  или system 32
 попробуйте создать любой файл- Если не получилось, значит всё сделано правильно.


P.S. Готовьтесь потерять несколько десятков мб диска- я потерял около 16.
Также, возврат назад на FAT родными утилитами Майкрософта не предусмотрен.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

